# watercrest or water spinach?



## agentho (Jan 14, 2007)

Has anyone ever used watercress or water spinach in their tanks. As far as I know, I think they're both grown in water so why don't we see them in plants more often? They're dirt cheap at supermarkets. Is it because they're still not really grown submersed or that they're not stem plants and need an established root system?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: watercress or water spinach?*

I've grow loads of Water cress, but it's emerse in my stream as a vegetable filter! Looking at the way it grows there, it would certainly not be a problem rooting it from stems as I planted it from a supermarket packet and I regularly top it like a stem and the sideshoots grow well. I'm just not sure how it would adapt to tropical temperatures submerged. If you give it a go then let us know!


----------

